# Saxon Pocket Watch



## craig1377 (May 2, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I have had this pocket watch for several years now, and was wandering if anyone could give me a rough estimate on the value of it please???

I have no idea what it is worth, I have done a check on the web but with no answers.

Many thanks.




























Craig


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

That looks frightfully modern...and as such, not worth much.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Saxon was a name that Ruhla (aus DDR) used to sell their watches in the UK, although they sold watches under the Ruhla name more commonly.

I'd guess this nice little watch was made in East Germany for the British market, sometime before the Berlin wall fell, can't be exact on the date sorry.

It's nothing special really, unless you have some respect for the millions of watches that were made by this prolific East German company.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Looking at the catch, hands, face and the chain especially, I'd say this watch was made in the 1980s, and that the case is gold-plated. Gold-plate can rub off amazingly fast, which is another factor why I don't think this watch is worth very much.


----------



## craig1377 (May 2, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Many thanks for your replies, I had no idea what it was worth......At least now I know more about it so thanks again


----------

